# FTO Compensation



## TripleSeven

Just curious what, if any, compensation FTO's are receiving out there? We are in contact negotiations and us FTO's are asking for compensation. Currently, FTO's receive nothing. The last agency I worked for FTO's were given 9 hours of comp time per trainee.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Increase in pay, but no comp time.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Our FTO's are corporals and receive an extra 5% for the first 3 years of becoming an FTO then 10% after that. The pay becomes part of their salary regardless of whether or not they have a trainee. In most S FL agencies FTO's get 5%.


----------



## TripleSeven

Herrdoktor said:


> Increase in pay, but no comp time.


How much of an increase? If you don't mind me asking..


----------



## TripleSeven

PBC FL Cop said:


> Our FTO's are corporals and receive an extra 5% for the first 3 years of becoming an FTO then 10% after that. The pay becomes part of their salary regardless of whether or not they have a trainee. In most S FL agencies FTO's get 5%.


That's pretty good. I would imagine your guys are frequently training people due to the size of you agency. We are a small department.. 16 full timers and about 4-5 part time reserves.


----------



## Herrdoktor

TripleSeven said:


> How much of an increase? If you don't mind me asking..


I forget the exact % but it works out to couple grand each probate you work.

Also if you an FTO but aren't assigned one you don't get an increase in pay. However if you get one because their regular FTO is sick or in training you get OT hours each night you train.


----------



## Herrdoktor

10% for an FTO stacked onto their salary even if they aren't training is pretty fucking good imo.


----------



## LA Copper

Our FTOs have to take an oral interview to try for the position. You have to be a qualified officer to be able to train others to do the job. Once you're selected to be an FTO, you have to go to an FTO class, which is 5 days. You then have to go to an FTO update class every few years.

Our FTOs are considered a P-3 and wear two stripes like a corporal though that is not an actual rank out here. An FTO gets a 5% pay increase just by being a P-3. Even if you don't have a probationer to train, you still get the pay increase.


----------



## Killjoy

Our FTO's get nothing except having to work harder and do more paperwork.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Our FTO's get a crash cousre in Spanish to English translation, a real big attitude, and an everlasting migrane. But for most it is the best assignment they have had in thier two years on the job.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

BxDetSgt said:


> But for most it is the best assignment they have had in thier two years on the job.


Lmao... Well placed and played sir.


----------



## LGriffin

Killjoy said:


> Our FTO's get nothing except having to work harder and do more paperwork.


Same here. Not even a complimentary bottle of Aleve...


----------



## Irishpride

+5% year round bonus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knucks12

1 hour of OT per week for filling out forms..


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Extra $10 a week, for 4 weeks (30 tours) have to go to FTO Training at the Academy I think it was 16hrs. Been a long time since I got a fresh boot...
Just a thought- IMHO Department should use guys (gals) on the list for promotion as FTO's.


----------



## TripleSeven

I agree that there certainly shouldn't be excessive compensation for FTO's to attract officers just for the extra money. An FTO supervisor who is actually overseeing the program should weed out any that slip through the cracks that do a lousy job. It's a very important responsibility which also carries a lot of additional liability, IMO. Just wanted to get a feel for what other agencies are doing. 

Thank you for the replies. Much appreciated.


----------



## militia_man

My job gives FTO's one comp day for each week of field training. FTO's are selected based on their reputation, not by who wants the extra time off.


----------



## Dan Stark

I'm not a FTO, but I'm big into training. Our last hire (municipal academy self-sponsor, Marine with couple tours) seemed a little salty when he started... something about being a campus cop. We fixed that in FTO and on the range. 

Our FTOs don't get any extra bucks as far as I know, and spend a majority of the time trying to get it through noobs heads that we are an open campus in the SECOND biggest city in New England. Guns, Drugs, Fights, Dead Bodies. Yup. It all happened here.

They actually qualify for a yearly stipend for FTO that every officer is qualified to apply for if they do a yearly program that benefits the department or university.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hahaha... "And on the range."

Schooled some noob with your firearm mastery? Did you have a beard at the time? Otherwise it doesn't count.


----------



## Dan Stark

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Hahaha... "And on the range."
> 
> Schooled some noob with your firearm mastery? Did you have a beard at the time? Otherwise it doesn't count.


Nah... I don't shoot against people heads up. I give them experiences to find their own limits. Its a much better system.


----------



## mr.anttrax

I know it's a thread from January but we get 8%. That would be in addition to shift differential.


----------

